

China Calls For End To 'Cyber War' - clicks
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2013/03/10/china-calls-for-end-to-cyber-war/

======
joe_the_user
Thing is, I would suspect that from China's viewpoint, there is no real
boundary between a NYTime article revealing corruption in Chinese high
officials and hackers attempt to discover the source of the story by attacking
the NYTimes network. Both condition seen as Internet-facilitated attacks on
state interests. There's even a certain plausibility given that the Western
press has often served Western interests.

We may be in for a situation of two models that are less willing to understand
each other or compromise. Certainly, I would prefer not compromising a free
press.

